# What are those WHITE BULBS at the end of each hair



## martie (Aug 14, 2003)

Can someone please explain where there are those white bulbs on the ends of each hair strand. Is it good or bad? I always thought it was just product buildup. Anyone know the answer???


----------



## msprettyeyes (Aug 14, 2003)

It's the root. If u see a whole strand of hair with the bulb on it, that is just normal shedding. But if the hair is snapping and u don't see a white bulb.  That is breaking.


----------



## AnjelLuvs (Aug 14, 2003)

I always wanted to know that too, glad you asked. 

I always thought it was the root too


----------



## Peachtree (Aug 14, 2003)

My understanding is the bulbs are the hair roots.  This is in indication that the hair strand "shedded" from the roots as opposed to "breaking" mid strand.


----------



## AngieK (Aug 14, 2003)

<font color="brown">Those white bulbs at the end of your hair are plugs/hair root (made up of sebum and other organic materials).  It is what holds the hair inside the follicle.  When it is time for the hair to shed, the follicle releases the plug and it falls out.  It is all part of the natural growth process.

AngieK </font>


----------



## martie (Aug 14, 2003)

So i shouldn't try to cut them off? I'm still confused. I thought that your roots were at the top of your head not the ends.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Are they healthy strands? Are supposed to be on the long strands only or short strands. MY hair is very uneven so there white bulbs on just about every other strand. (I'm slow bare with me)


----------



## msprettyeyes (Aug 14, 2003)

Wait wait wait.  The white bulbs should be at the top, not at the bottom.  I don't know what is going on


----------



## Nonie (Aug 14, 2003)

Which part of the strand is top and which is bottom?


----------



## adrienne0914 (Aug 14, 2003)

if you're saying they're on the ENDS of your hair, that sounds like the beginnings of split ends to me. if you were to see the white bulbs at the scalp, i'd be worried.

like nonie, i'm confused on YOUR definition of top and bottom. can you clarify? thanks!


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 15, 2003)

The hair that you are talking about is it still on your head or is it in the comb?


----------



## martie (Aug 15, 2003)

The hair strand that I'm talking about is still in my head. They don't seem to look like split ends (they're not) I really think it might be product buildup because i only see them after i oil/moisterize my hair.


----------



## pebbles (Aug 15, 2003)

Hmmm, have you tried a clarifying shampoo to see if that would make any difference?


----------



## dontspeakdefeat (Aug 15, 2003)

Yeah, I think you should clarify too!


----------



## Nonie (Sep 3, 2003)

Not to alarm Martie, but in the hope that a discussion will ensue and lead to some education....

While reading about Hair Damage on the Pantene website that I pointed out in another thread, I saw a mention of "white beads" on any part of the hair as being an explosion of your hair cortex. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Which is along the lines of what Adrienne suggested above when she said she assumed the white bulbs at the end of the hair were the initial stages of split ends. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Check this out: 

[ QUOTE ]
*Trichorrhexis nodosa*



This is an explosion of the cortex at a single point on the hair. It looks like a tiny white bead on the hair, and can lead to hair breakage. It is a classic sign of cosmetic and chemical over-treatment of the hair. So its appearance should always prompt the thought, 'What is this person doing to the hair more than the rest of us are doing?








[/ QUOTE ]

_Source: _ http://www.pantene.com/haircare/hair_twh_74.htm  

What do you guys think?


----------



## karly (Sep 3, 2003)

I had the same problem.  I never see split ends just a white dot (looks almost like lint or something) on several of the strands.  I asked my stylist and she said it was the beginning of possible split ends.  She trimmed me and now no more white dots (I clarify often).


----------

